# Ash Tray project complete...



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

So I was looking around at The Aspiring Gentleman site and found a section on how to build your own ash tray for under $10. I thought what the hell, lets try it. I have attached the image of the final version. Took a few tries but I still have the mold so I can make another one with a deeper center for more ash.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

How did you make that? Its pretty neat!


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

This looks great! I like the finish you've used. For others interested, here's the link:

How to Make an Ashtray for $10 | The Aspiring Gentleman

Matt, I'm curious to know what problems you came up against. I'll update the article for others if you have any suggestions.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

AspiringGent said:


> This looks great! I like the finish you've used. For others interested, here's the link:
> 
> How to Make an Ashtray for $10 | The Aspiring Gentleman
> 
> Matt, I'm curious to know what problems you came up against. I'll update the article for others if you have any suggestions.


Thanks! I am going to have to try that!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice job, that is pretty cool...


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

[URL="http://www.*****************.com/cigars/how-to-make-an-ashtray/" said:


> How to Make an Ashtray for $10 | The Aspiring Gentleman[/URL]
> 
> Matt, I'm curious to know what problems you came up against. I'll update the article for others if you have any suggestions.


Biggest obstacle was getting the as tray out of the mold after the concrete had set. Very gently.

Overall pretty east really. And the best part is once you get the mold how you want it and done, then you can make as many as you want. Like I said below, I want to the make the bowl deeper to hold more ash.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice job!!

If you use a "BB Pine form" plywood, the concrete won't stick to it. Its oil impregnated plywood especially made for concrete forms. Expensive, but smooth as silk.

I may to try this one day!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Nice job!!
> 
> If you use a "BB Pine form" plywood, the concrete won't stick to it. Its oil impregnated plywood especially made for concrete forms. Expensive, but smooth as silk.
> 
> ...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

One thing about Pine form. Its heavy and expensive! Its 3/4" and about $30-40 a sheet last time I checked. But if you plan on making a few for friends or whomever, itd be worth it to have less trouble getting the concrete off the form.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very cool...that almost looks like the ashtray that is out that is all metal...have seen those for about $12 when they go on sale. I need another one now because my dog knocked over the table and broke my 5 Vegas Limitadas into a bazillion pieces.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

If you can cut the block of wood that is in the center at an angle, 
something like this: /-------\ you should be able to get the cured 
ashtray off the mold easier. Concrete shrinks as it cures, so it is 
shrinking down on the center block of wood and holding on. A nice 
angle cut on the block all the way around should help this.

Nice idea by the way, thanks for posting.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

That's pretty cool. The best thing about it is that feeling of accomplishment you get from making something on your own. :smoke:


----------



## smittysmith13 (Nov 19, 2010)

good job!! I'm going to do this today....


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Pretty neat.


----------



## bulldawg (Jan 22, 2005)

Cool - nice link.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Very cool...that almost looks like the ashtray that is out that is all metal...have seen those for about $12 when they go on sale. I need another one now because my dog knocked over the table and broke my 5 Vegas Limitadas into a bazillion pieces.


1. kill dog
2. stuff dog
3. hollow out a space by its shoulder blades
4. use dog as ash tray


----------



## simonc (Jan 10, 2011)

Presbo said:


> Looks great!


Okay boys here's a nice ashtray to make; cut through a pine, cedar or gum; a fragrant tree, limb about 10 inches wide; cut about a two inch thick disc. Then hollow out about an inch like a car wheel, leaving a centre stand upon which you glue a coin for resting the cigar on or stubbing out (if you need to) . The result: a home made clean smelling man ashtray from man-is-tan. Below was made from ceder, like?


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

simonc said:


> Okay boys here's a nice ashtray to make; cut through a pine, cedar or gum; a fragrant tree, limb about 10 inches wide; cut about a two inch thick disc. Then hollow out about an inch like a car wheel, leaving a centre stand upon which you glue a coin for resting the cigar on or stubbing out (if you need to) . The result: a home made clean smelling man ashtray from man-is-tan. Below was made from ceder, like?
> View attachment 33546
> 
> 
> View attachment 33547


Wow that thing is awesome, very rustic and classy looking!

I would love to get my hands on a couple? Are you open for business in the future?! Also, is it just the pictures or is there a sheen on it? Just curious if you clear coated or used some kind of poly on it. Looks awesome though!


----------



## simonc (Jan 10, 2011)

Alas, it is a one off, but so easy to make if you know anyone with a chainsaw... No there was no gloss coat on it, I just wiped it out with a damp cloth after use.


----------



## jamminison (Dec 5, 2004)

This looks like a cool idea. I have some changes I thought of. I would like to use some wood triangles to make mine like the CAO cubist ash tray. Second I would mix some concrete dye in to give the concrete color without painting.I may have to try this. Also I bet you could use a thin set and achieve a smooth texture. So may ways to be creative with this.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

That is pretty freakin awesome! I am Going to have to try this!!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

simonc said:


> Okay boys here's a nice ashtray to make; cut through a pine, cedar or gum; a fragrant tree, limb about 10 inches wide; cut about a two inch thick disc. Then hollow out about an inch like a car wheel, leaving a centre stand upon which you glue a coin for resting the cigar on or stubbing out (if you need to) . The result: a home made clean smelling man ashtray from man-is-tan. Below was made from ceder, like?
> View attachment 33546
> 
> 
> View attachment 33547


I have to say that I love the look of this ashtray...this fits my style much better than the ones that I currently have! Great project for me!


----------



## s_catz (Jan 26, 2011)

That look great. I have to try that!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

thats wicked cool Matt. I will have to look into that. turned out nice.


----------

